# Muốn Thành Lập Nhóm Từ Thiện Giúp Đỡ Các Bé Sinh Ngoài Ý Muốn



## lanchinh

Mình mới làm mẹ đc gần 2 tháng nay nghe đài báo, internet nói liên tục về những mẹ trẻ bỏ đứa con ngoài mong muốn của mình chết đường chết chợ rất thương tâm. Nhìn lại con trai mình, nghĩ cảnh các thiên thần đó mình còn thấy quá đỗi xót xa cho các e đầu thai nhầm nhà để chết oan uổng vậy. Vì vậy mình mún chia sẻ ý nguyện quỹ từ thiện LCM có thể có 1 quỹ từ thiện giúp đỡ những trường hợp e nhỏ như vậy ko? Các mẹ biết trường hợp nào mang thai ngoài ý muốn có thể liên lạc kín với ng ở quỹ để nhờ giúp đỡ khi bé chào đời đc sống như bao nhiu đứa trẻ khác. Đừng để thêm trẻ em nào bị tước đi quyền sống bởi chính cha mẹ đẻ của chúng, như thế ác lắm. Mong cộng đồng hãy cứu lấy những cuộc đời ấy, cứu ng hãy cứu lấy mạng sống cho các em. Mình thấy Trung Quốc có chương trình chiếc hộp nhân đạo, để các mẹ có thể bỏ lại đứa con mình sinh vào đó, cho các e được quỹ từ thiện chăm sóc hay những gia đình hiếm con nhận nuôi. Mọi thông tin về ng mẹ ( nếu có) đều đc giữ kín. Mình thiết nghĩ hội mình cũng nên có biện pháp gì hạn chế những hoàn cảnh thương tâm đang xảy ra thời gian vừa qua. Mình cũng rất muốn đóng góp sức mình cho hoạt động đó, trái tim ng mẹ trong mình cũng muốn vậy. Hi vọng đc sự ủng hộ của quỹ mình. Cũng nhắn các bà mẹ lỡ làng đừng dại dột tước đi cuộc sống của đứa con bé bỏng, các e được quyền sống w làm người ah

 Các mẹ cũng thấy xót xa lắm phải không ah 
Đây là links của nhóm , Mời mọi người có cùng ý tưởng tham gia để nhóm có thể phát triển ạ .

https://www.facebook.com/groups/271317906363064/


----------



## lanchinh

Tin mình đăng vô duyên quá nên không ai để ý nhỉ


----------



## linhvantue

cái này đáng quan tâm mà chị


----------



## Pham_Man_Duy_Uyen

hay mà


----------



## aceqdt

Xã hội rất cần những người như bạn , chúc nhóm " thiện nguyện ước mơ " sẽ được nhiều người biết đến , giúp được nhiều hoàn cảnh kém may mắn


----------



## longphamdoan89

Mỗi người đều có một tấm lòng, ủng hộ bạn


----------



## HoangLong8386

lanchinh đã viết:


> Tin mình đăng vô duyên quá nên không ai để ý nhỉ


Chị ơi , em cần tiền để lo viện phí và mổ cho bố , mong tổ chức ừ thiện giúp đỡ em , xin làm ơn


----------

